# Picky Eater



## ozcot (Jul 26, 2009)

I have a Schnoodle that I rescued she was 12 pounds. The place I got her mixed her food with wet. First the kibbles were too large so I went with Purina One (I know alot hate Purina One) but the kibbles were a good size. Mixed it with Purina One wet and I had to beg her to eat. Pull it out of the bowel, mixed dog treats in it and even then she smells it walks behind me and sits there. Even when she does eat she seems like it is forced and she is not enjoying it at all. Just got her groomed and luckly she has not lost any weight. I want her to look foward to eating and enjoy it. She loves treats!! Went to Hollwood Feed and got some Holistic select wet that I thought she would love chicken broth instead of water added etc..... Smelled alot better to me (LOL) Also got the dry lamb and rice and the powder for the transition. Gave it to her expecting a big change but she does the same darn thing. I know she will not starve I just want her to enjoy eating. If feeding her this will not make her enjoy eating I may just stick with Purino One. She has one stool a day now would hate to have her going 2-3 times a day and have soft stools.. Any tips.. Thanks...


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Ok, first off, how long ago did you rescue her? If it was recent, then maybe a vet trip is in order with a stool sample. I say this because I just adopted a new cavalier king charles spaniel about 2 months ago and she had some worm issues that were causing her to not have an appetite. Even if you've had your dog for awhile, maybe you should still take a stool sample in. 
If your dog is healthy, then I would practice the "tough love" routine....put the food out for about 20 mins. in the morning. If she doesn't eat it, take it up and give her the same kind of food (if dry, just use the same food) in the evening. Again, leave it there for about 20 mins. Take it up, if she doesn't eat. Eventually, she will eat! Constantly switching food can make a picky eater, but not always, and is different than rotating foods. Eagle Pack Holistic Select is a great food and if that's what you want to feed, that's fine. If for some reason, she doesn't do well on EPHS, you can try others. Right now, in my rotation, I am using Nature's Variety Instinct Duck & Turkey and also using their raw medallions. Everyone at my house is definitely eating their food lol! I would just feed the raw, but my dogs do get boarded occasionally and I want them somewhat used to eating kibble. Good luck with your dog. I, too, have one picky one so I understand what you are going thru.


----------



## ozcot (Jul 26, 2009)

Got her 8/1/09. She has had 2 stool samples all clear. She has been eating this way from day one. Thought at first it was her getting used to her surroundings. Maybe she just does not eat that much. She is full of energy loves to play do not think it is a health issue. Just glad she has maintained her weight.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Most dogs don't need to be bribed with rich food to eat what they need. How is her weight? Your dog definitely should be narrower at the waist than the hips and chest. You
should be able to easily feel the ribs, but not see them. Each dog is different.
Standard recommendations are a good place to start, but each dog must have its
food and exercise adjusted to its individual needs. Here is a link to a good
illustrated guide, http://www.longliveyourdog.com/twoplus/RateYourDog.aspx

Purina 1 likely is as good as anything. The ingredients may turn some peoples' stomachs, but that isn't how to judge a dog food. If otherwise she seems to be doing well, stick to it.


----------



## ozcot (Jul 26, 2009)

her weight seems to be fine.. My main concern is she never seems to enjoy her meal. My last dog a "Jack Russell" would scarf down the food of coarse she was on Canned food due to stomach issues. She eats the the wet food and spits out the dry when she can. Once she crunches on the dry and finds it is not that bad she eats. However any distraction and fridge kicking on noise outside and she stops and we start the process of tempting her again to eat. This maybe related to her being a rescue dog no telling what she has been thru. But figured after 2 months she would be eating like a champ. If I shave some dog bone treat in it she smells that and trys to just get the treat out. She scarfs down treats so no appetite does not seem to be a factor. Same thing this am just smells it and walks away. Put it back in fridge will try to fed her later. Guess "Tough Love" is in store. Was just hoping this new food would make her enjoy her food time. Getting really tired of sitting on the kitchen floor begging my dog to eat. If she would have loved this new canned food I would have made a total transition over to select now I am just considering sticking with purina one.


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

Every dog is different. A dog not showing an exuberance for eating and "scarfing" their food doesn't necessarily indicate a dog that doesn't like their food. Maybe your dog just isn't that type of eater. I have two pups. One eats so fast you can barely get the crate door shut before she's done. Odo, on the other hand, just nibbles and sometimes won't eat a bite until you turn around. Just different personalities. He also sometimes skips meals altogether, but he maintains weight and energy, so I don't worry. Odo is also a poodle mix, so maybe poodles are just a little more refined eaters. 

I would stop stressing about it and back off for a time. You may be encouraging a pattern of behavior wherein the dog pretends to not want to eat so you go to increasing lengths to tempt her. In essence, she may just be learning that if she acts uninterested her food just gets better and better.

Put the food down at meal time, pick it up twenty minutes later, put it down next meal time. I'd only start to worry if she started losing weight.

Edit: On the Purina front. Make the decision that works best for you and your dog, but read up on the ingredients in Purina versus other higher quality foods. I know you want your dog to eat what it likes, but sometimes as a parent what's best takes precedence over what they like. My dogs would rather eat cat food than their food any day, and my kids would rather eat cake than broccoli. It's my job to make sure all of them eat the things they need to eat, and not just what they like to eat.


----------

